# SSD an Xbox 360 nutzbar?



## böhser onkel (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Ich wollte mir ne xbox 360 kaufen.

Kann ich da einfach ne SSD Samsung 830 120 GB dranbaun?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. Mai 2013)

Nope , du kannst nur mit bestimmten WD HDD's die originale FW flaschen , dann wird sie als Microsoft HDD erkannt . Habe es selber gemacht und es funktioniert. Da das aber unter Hacks verbreitet ist poste ich hier lieber kein Link. Du kannst die SSD reinstecken , aber entweder wird sie nicht erkannt oder du hast nur 16-32 GB Platz . 

Greetzz


----------



## böhser onkel (27. Mai 2013)

Alles klar.

Danke für die Info. 


Warum gehn nur WD Platten?

dann lass ich die standartplattw drin
Greetz Onkel


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. Mai 2013)

Da man die Flashen kann , irgendwie andere HDD's nicht (:


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2013)

Aber warm jetzt noch eine 360 kaufen? So wie ich Microsoft kenne wird zum Release von der Xbox 1, die Xbox 360 eh fallen gelassen


----------



## mickythebeagle (27. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Aber warm jetzt noch eine 360 kaufen? So wie ich Microsoft kenne wird zum Release von der Xbox 1, die Xbox 360 eh fallen gelassen


 

Biste Dir da so Sicher ?
1. Die Preise sind gerade extrem gefallen für die Konsolen. ( zb. PS3-Slim 12GB für 150 EUR )
2. In vielen Schwellen Ländern wird die 360er noch weiter verkauft werden, weil die Leute da nicht das Geld für ne neue one haben.
3. Sieht man es ja an Sony , die PS2 wird/wurde ja auch noch in diesen Ländern verkauft onwohl die PS3 schon Jahre lang draussen ist.


----------



## KonterSchock (27. Mai 2013)

Die 360 ist am Ende, technisch schon lange am Ende, die PS3 zwar auch aber noch nicht so schlimm wie bei der x360.

Würde kein Geld mehr rein stecken. Jeden cent den du da verballerst, ist zu viel in die falsche Richtung.
hab beides und kann die PS3 klar vorziehen, die x360 fliegt bei mir nur noch rum.


----------



## keinnick (27. Mai 2013)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte mir ne xbox 360 kaufen.
> 
> Kann ich da einfach ne SSD Samsung 830 120 GB dranbaun?


 
Selbst wenn es funktionieren würde, lohnt sich das wahrscheinlich nicht, da weiterhin überwiegend vom lahmen DVD-Laufwerk gelesen wird. Zumindest bei einer PS3 ist eine SSD Geldverschwendung: Sony Playstation 3 mit SSD-Laufwerk aufrüsten - lohnt sich das? - Page 3 of 3 - CNET.de

Ich schätze bei der 360 sieht es ähnlich aus.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. Mai 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es funktionieren würde, lohnt sich das wahrscheinlich nicht, da weiterhin überwiegend vom lahmen DVD-Laufwerk gelesen wird. Zumindest bei einer PS3 ist eine SSD Geldverschwendung: Sony Playstation 3 mit SSD-Laufwerk aufrüsten - lohnt sich das? - Page 3 of 3 - CNET.de
> 
> Ich schätze bei der 360 sieht es ähnlich aus.


 
Die XboX Spiele kann man auf die HDD instalieren, es wird nur die DVD am anfang gelesen und gecheckt , dannach geht das Laufwerk aus und alles hängt an der HDD


----------



## böhser onkel (27. Mai 2013)

Ah das ist gut.

Also kann ich da ne  1TB Platte dranhängen?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (28. Mai 2013)

Nein , man kann nur die HDD FW von den Xbox 360 original HDD's nehmen , also 250 , 120 , 60 , 320 GB (:


----------



## xilence000 (28. Mai 2013)

Funktioniert nicht weil die Xbox 360 glaube ich einen ganz anderen SATA Port benutzt bzw. SATA 1 oder so


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. Mai 2013)

Das geht , nur original passt in die Slim nur 2,5er HDD's .! Dann mit der Firmware usw.


----------



## orca113 (29. Mai 2013)

Das geht damit los das du erstmal ein "Case" für eine 2,5" HDD/SSD brauchst. Gibts im Internet. Schau mal bei Dealextreme.com Internal Hard Drive Disk Case for Xbox 360 Slim - Black - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Und da, da bin ich mir sicher kann man so ziemlich jeden Hersteller einbauen aber nur bis max 320Gb. Ne SSD lohnt aus vorher genannten Gründen nicht.


----------

